# looking on the bright side....



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2011)

things are starting to reappear.  my chiminea poked through the other day and i think i may finally be able to get to my grill after friday.  i'm sick of using the little charcoal tailgate grill to cook, although i do love the taste of meat flavored with briquettes.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2011)

I hear you man.  I was worried that my turf field would be covered in snow for the start of lax season.  At this rate we won't have to shovel the field.

Lax season is upon us! ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2011)

The bright side for me would be that storm dropping some snow early next week. :smile:


----------



## mondeo (Feb 17, 2011)

I can see past the snowbanks again, and the unplowed right turn only lanes are coming back into play.


----------



## rocojerry (Feb 17, 2011)

2knees said:


> and i think i may finally be able to get to my grill after friday. /QUOTE]
> 
> The first thing I shovel is the path to my grill!


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> The first thing I shovel is the path to my grill!



Ditto here.  Have grilled twice.  
I think the yard is gonna look odd when the snow finally melts - there will be lots of little rodent trails under there.

I am NOT looking forward to seeing what the plow have pushed into the hard.  they came by with front loaders and dumped about five feet of snow in my yard two weeks ago, to clear the road.

The ice dams have stopped and are melting.

the beach lovers are happy.  For now.  We will survive!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 17, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> The first thing I shovel is the path to my grill!




i did after the first big storm, but then it just became ridiculous.  plus, when i cleared off my deck and my mudroom roof, the piles in that area were probably 5 feet high.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2011)

Grill is on the deck which gets shoveled out after each storm.

I still have an ice dam on my north facing roof but it never leaked.

Picked a good time to go to UT...won't get freshies the first day, but it looks real nice in the moonlight.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2011)

I *might* actually be able to get the lighted 4 foot tall snowman and light 6 foot tall christmas tree that have been frozen into the snow just off my back patio out of the yard and down into the basement finally!  At minimum I'm hoping that I can atleast get to the light activated timer that they're both still plugged into, and as such have been giving my back yard a light show every morning now from about 3AM to 9AM


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2011)

I never got around to shoveling the other half of the roof at work a couple weeks ago, just took a look and most of it gone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2011)

Amazing how fast a little warm air and sunshine makes the snow disappear. There is still a 2 foot base in the yard, but at least if it snows again I have some room for it now.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the last day of warm weather - use this time to get your sidewalks and pathways shoveled and widened.  It's gonna be a solid mass starting tomorrow.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe I can peel that Christmas tree off the porch - I shoveled the snow off it last week like it was some ancient humanoid that got frozen in a glacier, but it was still iced to the deck.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2011)

billski said:


> This is the last day of warm weather - use this time to get your sidewalks and pathways shoveled and widened.  It's gonna be a solid mass starting tomorrow.



Bill,

You mentioned you were waiting on the snow to melt to see what was left in your yard...

Anything interesting?

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Bill,
> 
> You mentioned you were waiting on the snow to melt to see what was left in your yard...
> 
> ...



We are down to about 22" today, from perhaps 30".  It will be a while.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2011)

billski said:


> We are down to about 22" today, from perhaps 30".  It will be a while.



Quite a bit of melting on south exposed slopes around the office (Woburn) today... Down to the grass in parts!

What I found entertaining was the TORRENT of water into the storm drains from the snowbanks melting.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd say we're down to about 18 inches in our yard from close to double that just a week ago.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 18, 2011)

The bright side is that it's only mid-February, we've had an amazing first half, even after this event we'll still have a better snowpack than this point last year, and we still have the best skiing month of the year (March) ahead of us.   

I'm gonna go put my shades on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> The bright side is that it's only mid-February, we've had an amazing first half, even after this event we'll still have a better snowpack than this point last year, and we still have the best skiing month of the year (March) ahead of us.
> 
> I'm gonna go put my shades on.



My optimism isn't as high as New England has been pretty much skunked regarding snowfall the past two Marches in a row.

We had an epic spring snowfall season 3/4 years ago.  It's been pretty disappointing the past couple of years.

Only real Powder to be had after March 1st last year was Reggea weekend at Sugarloaf and then the end of April storm for Northern VT/NH


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> My optimism isn't as high as New England has been pretty much skunked regarding snowfall the past two Marches in a row.
> 
> We had an epic spring snowfall season 3/4 years ago.  It's been pretty disappointing the past couple of years.
> 
> Only real Powder to be had after March 1st last year was Reggea weekend at Sugarloaf and then the end of April storm for Northern VT/NH



I propose we all book west trips in march. Then itwill certainly dump here


----------

